# Hoyt Ultra Sport



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

My buddy has a Hoyt Ultra Sport that he bought brand new in 07. He has only shot it enough to sight it in, then it was put in the case. I was wondering if anyone here has any experience with this bow and if it would be a good buy?


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I have a hoty ultra tech that i bought as a carry over a couple years ago. The favorite bow I've ever owned. Depending on price I'd say it's a good buy


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

The bow would come with a dozen thunderheads, dozen fat boy arrows, and is decked out with 100$ + sight and rest. Like I said, the bow was bought brand new in 07 and barely used. Would 575 be a good price?


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I only paid just over $400 for mine brand new granted it didnt come with any accessories but 575 seems kinda steep


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

Like I said before. The sight was over 100 and the rest was over 100. Arrows= 200 and the thunderheads are around 20 per 3 and there are a dozen included. And the stabilizer is fuse.


----------

